# Gophers



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

A lot of info on critter control on the webs now to read, that's for sure.. 

Whenever getting rid of yard critters a person has many ways, but they have to pick one that suits their lifestyle and if they have pets or not. Abiding the local laws and considering what is being done, that may affect ones close neighbors or not.

Traps, poisons, repellents, flooding them, gassing them or shooting them with a pellet gun are a few. A homeless cat saved from the local shelter with claws, that has been raised outdoors for the most part, stops most all creepy critters in ones yard.

I have read where putting used cat litter down the gopher holes will even make the critters leave, as any predator smell makes them want to move on.

Good Luck on your "Caddy Shack" adventure.  JMO


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Patience, 'n a .22 rifle is _My_ preferred way to deal with woodchucks,....

Tossin' DeCon down their holes works, but much more slowly,....


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

shirbon said:


> Anyone have advice on how to get rid of gophers, not the little stripped ones that make a small hole I', talking about the bigger ones who leave dirt hills. I am not too successful at trapping them as you have to find the tunnel first which I can do about 70 % of the time then you have to dig that out a bit to get the trap in and about 95% of that time they know it and burry the trap in dirt. Then the dogs smell them and try to find them and dig huge holes all over, I'm not kidding the yard looks like a impact zone for artillery with the gopher mounds and the dog holes. Any ideas or suggestions ?


do you have armadillo's that's what you have i bet they dig hole's like that not gophers ??


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah you got that right - caddy shack - for sure. I think they are mostly active at night or when you don't know it, I cant see sitting there with a gun that would be a long wait I think. I have tried putting dog doo doo down the holes, doesn't seem to make a difference. maybe I will try flooding the tunnels or just keep trying to trap, occasionally I get one.

No I don't have armadillos. I don't think they are native to Wisconsin and the couple I have trapped are for sure the mound gophers.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dump a couple of cups of burning sulfur into a hole and then blast that with a weed torch. Its always worked for me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not a chance Smokey, Mom gave you the last one.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

My backyard butts up to a farm and woodlands after that so I figure I'm just on the edge of their territory and there's no killing all of them. I have found they don't seem to like chemicals as I see significantly fewer of them when I'm good about fertilizing the lawn. Other than that, I grab the hose and run water down any hole where I see one pop up and then I stand over it with a hoe waiting for them to come up for air. For fun, I then throw the carcasses in my neighbor's yard to make sure he knows I'm doing my part to get rid of them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've hair triggered my traps and I may have gotten this one a little too hairy. This trap was designed to catch about mid body.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know what burning sulfur is but that is the traps I have. waiting for the latest round of snow to melt and the weather to warm up a bit then they will be active again.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

SPS-1, what ever you sent, a video I am guessing, I can view it just a black square with no options.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Windows can be a pain sometimes. Either view thread with Chrome, or put your curser on the black square, click right mouse button, click on "properties", copy and past the address (URL) into the address line (top left of the screen) of your browser, hit the forward arrow.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

well, there back at it and continue to elude me. I'm thinking caddy shack more all the time. maybe I'll see if there is a different/better trap, or try flooding them once I get the hose out should be done freezing now I hope


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No help here, but sometimes when all the DIY stuff has been tried and the problem is still not solved, one has to clench their teeth and call in a pro. 

I had to, just to get Mama Raccoon and kids removed from an attic on a foreclosed house we bought. I could have spent a lot of my time and efforts getting frustrated in trying to remove them myself, but made a choice of where my time could be better spent. Best $220.00 I ever spent, hiring a pro to get rid of them in just ONE day. Just have to agree on a price and the desired outcome. JMO


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You could plant Castor Bean seeds.
WARNING THE SEEDS AND PLANTS ARE VERY POISONOUS. This will cure the Gopher problem.


----------

